# Dressing up the Stables - Garage Sales / Boot Sales / Yard Sales???



## Sir Tristram (Mar 11, 2008)

Now that we have found some stables to live in, where can one go in pursuit of Garage Sales? You know the good old Boot Sales, Yard Sale where ever you are from they are called different things, but all amount to the same thing.

People selling junk they didn't need or don't want at a fraction of the original price. Also what about people leaving Dubai and wanting to dispose of what they can't take with them?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

Have a look at Dubizzle.com for details of good for sale.


You should have my email so get in touch & I'll have some other info for you.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

shame, saw this too late, but there was a car boot sale at Ibn Battuta mall today (alledgedly)


----------

